# Mercury 9.9 bigfoot vs yamaha t9.9 high thrust



## bigeye_101 (Nov 9, 2011)

Going to buy a kicker motor for next season. Was wanting to get anybodys experience with either of these motors. Do you need a high thrust motor on 21' walkaround? Also any imput on best options for mounting brackects. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Bigeye 


I had a 2011 merc pro kicker. It was the loudest, most cold blooded animal I ever owned. I had a hell of a time trolling with it. It was constantly throttling up and down. I had it at the dealer a few times. I couldn't hear myself think when trolling either. Maybe I just got a bad motor. I know plenty of people happy with their mercs.

Last spring I bought a 2012 yami t9.9. Let me just tell you, ITS KILLER! The motor trolls so smooth and is so quiet. When its rough its hard for me to tell its even running. I have a throttle controller on it through my autopilot and it trolls down very nice. Starts right up. I wouldn't ever hang another kicker on my rig.

However, I have a mercury pro xs main motor and love it. The kicker just didn't do it for me.

Andy at shipyard island marina had the best price around. I bought it from him online. They tank test them before they ship the motor. I did all my own rigging. Andy was only a phone call away when I had some questions. http://www.shipyardisland.com


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

To answer your question about needing a high thrust on your boat i would say no as I used to have a 6 hp on my 21' sea hunt walk around, worked alright except it was short shaft and I had to use a panther spring loaded adjustable bracket to get the motor in and out of the water. And I did not like it so much I went out and bought another motor which is the yahama t9.9, I bought it used, its a year 2000 model and seems to be all I want in a kicker I went with a stationary panther bracket this time and like it much better, I have to manually lift the motor in and out of water when starting to troll or using big motor to move faster, and I could havve got a auto trim/tilt bracket but the wife had an influance in the financial part of that decission. I would advise you not to short yourselfe on power though as it took me over two hours to come back in on my 6 hp motor when my main motor would not start, and this was only a few miles out perch fishing in conneaut. Hope this helps


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 9.9 Big Foot on my 21 SeaHunt 
It is 2yrs old now and no problems. It is a tiller with electric start. I half choke it hit the start and start trolling.
I did get the extra long shaft and mounted it on a Panther lift.
I am going to modify the lift this winter. !i need about 3 more inches of lift so I will not have to tilt the motor to get the prop out of the water on plane.


----------



## bigeye_101 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the imput. I'm leaning more toward the yamaha. Main motor is a yamaha.

Rodbuster, you have the 25" shaft? If so would you have gotton the 20" shaft if you had to o over? Sounds like my setup is going to be similar to yours. Also looking to get a panther lift. I would like to be able to lift the motor with the bracket without using the motor tilt. Picking the motor straight out of the water.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Bigeye
Maybe the 20" .I have tried setting my panther lift to stop short of bottom by 4" 
My kicker runs ok there but a 3 ft chop and the prop will come out of the water.
I have the panther with 10" travel 
I am thinking of adding travel to the lift this winter( I work in a fab shop)
The only problem with these lifts is the more travel up and down the farther back the motor will be off the back of the boat. 
So for you look at a 20" shaft and a Panther lift with 16" travel
If you are close to me I will show you my setup

Jim


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 9.9 pro kicker on a 23.5' walk around and barley have to get past idle speed most times when trolling, hard to tell if it's running it's so quiet. It can be a little cold blooded at times on start up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigeye_101 (Nov 9, 2011)

My demeyes, I was just checking your rig out on a different thread. Pretty sweet kicker mount.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Either motor would serve you just fine. The Yamaha will be quieter and most important, match your big motor. Definitely get the 25" shaft. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I've owned multiple Merc & Yamaha kickers.
I'll take the Yamaha over the Merc/Tohatsu.....every day !!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a high thurst 8hp on a 23 proline and works great. Long shaft,electric start,electric tilt mounted on a romote troll mount. This year i started running the big boards and i noticed i had to throttle up a little more than before. It is really quiet and no stink! dan


----------

